# Grand Vacation in British Columbia



## pianodinosaur (Aug 27, 2008)

We had the pleasure of staying at Club Intrawest in Whistler, BC from August 17, 2008 till August 24, 2008. There was absolutely no problem with our reservation or check in process. The lobby is beautiful with a nice view.  The front desk acts like a concierge and made arrangements for our 20th wedding anniversary to be at Araxi restaurant in Whistler Village on August 21, 2008, where we had one of the finest dining experiences of our lives. We stayed in a 1 bedroom suite. The room was spacious with lots of closet space and kitchen amenities.  There was a washer and dryer in the room with a weeks worth of detergent.  The shower and whirlpool bath were both excellent.  The bed was very good. My only complaint is that there was no air conditioning in the room.  However, we were quite comfortable most of the time due to the climate and the ceiling fans. There were two large flat screen TVs.  The furniture was fine.  The resort had a clean adults only sauna, Jacuzzi, and small adult swimming pool that were well maintained.  There was a very nice movie theater as well.  Three movies were shown each evening.  A Children’s pool and family barbecue area were also provided. There was also a cozy library with a fireplace. The location was excellent with easy access to walking trails, free transportation, and the gondolas. The maid service came one day during our stay. There was easy access to shopping, restaurants, and all kinds of summer sports.  There is no restaurant in the facility but numerous restaurants will deliver to your room if you so desire.  There are numerous hotels just a few steps away with both indoor and outdoor dining. There is a large underground parking garage available.  The Whistler-Blackomb area seems to be a paradise for mountain bikers, water rafters, fisherman, horseback riding, and kayaks.  There is a great deal of construction going on in anticipation of the 2010 winter Olympics. However, this did not distract from the breathtaking scenery. We would not hesitate to return or recommend this resort to our friends.


----------



## eal (Aug 27, 2008)

If you submit a review you might win a prize.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 28, 2008)

*More on our vacation*

Our vacation included more than just our stay at ClubIntrawest at Whistler-Blackomb.  We initially flew into Vancouver and took the ferry to Victoria.  We stayed overnight at the Marriott Victoria Inner Harbour.  Our buys transportation to the ferry and our ferry ride were booked via Rocky Mountaineer Tours.  We booked the Marriott via the Marriott website to get Marriott rewards.  The Marriott Victoria Inner Harbour is about 1 block from the bus terminal and 2 blocks from the Harbour.  The Inner Harbour is beautiful and well worth your while to explore.  We stayed overnight in Victoria and took a bus tour to Butchart Gardens and a ferry ride back to Vancouver and stayed for two nights at the Sheraton Wall Centre.  The Sheraton Wall Centre is a scheduled pick up point for Rocky Mountaineer Tours.  However, we booked our reservation online at the Starwood site to get Starwood points.  Club Intrawest purchased three floors at the Sheraton Wall Centre.  If the beds at Club Intrawest Vancouver at the Sheraton Wall Centre are anything like the bed we had, you will be extremely pleased. Furthermore, the Sheraton Wall Center is close to the pier for cruises and close to the busiest shopping and dining area in downtown Vancouver. 

The train ride from Vancouver to Whistler is called the Whistler Mountaineer.  This is absolutely fabulous.  You can see the sights in a way that would be impossible from the main highway. This is well worth your while if you want to give yourself a special treat.  The train slows down at several points just to give you photo opportunities.  The local residents come out just to wave at the train as it goes by. Following our week at Club Intrawest at Whistler-Blackomb, we returned to Vancouver via the Whistler Mountaineer and spent the night at the Hilton Vancouver International Airport and returned home the next day.


----------



## Lazy8 (Sep 7, 2008)

We stayed there the same time you where up there.
Your trip report sums it up.
We had a lovely time there too.
Only if the weather could of been a bit warmer.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 10, 2008)

*Please submit a TUG review*

pianodinosaur, please at least copy and paste your review into the TUG review section.  It sounds like you had a wonderful trip and others who want to go to the same resort could really benefit from your experience.  

Once your review is posted in the review section, it will be there for future reference and will be easy for anyone looking for it to find it.  If it's just posted on this forum, it will soon drop off the current posts.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 10, 2008)

Karen: 

I have already posted a review. The review was mainly about Club Intrawest Whistler.  I hope fellow Tuggers might enjoy the Whistler Mountaineer ride from Vancouver to Whistler and the hotel recommendations in Victoria and Vancouver.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 10, 2008)

pianodinosaur said:


> Karen:
> 
> I have already posted a review.


That's great. Thanks for doing so.  Glad you had such a wonderful vacation and I'm sure many others will benefit from your reviews and suggestions.


----------

